# Database Discussions > MySQL >  The best SQL query tool to visualize data relationship

## baybreezesoft

Bay Breeze Software just released SQL Edge 1.4, please refer to http://www.baybreezesoft.com for product details.

SQL Edge is an Eclipse Rich Client application that allows users to execute SQL queries, browse schema information in ER diagrams, and visualize data relationships. With SQL Edge, users can use only one query to retrieve data in a master table, and then browse data in all related detail tables. Users can also insert, edit, and delete table records in the data grids.

SQL Edge has five perspectives. The "Query Perspective" allows users run any SQL queries, while the "Schema Perspective" displays table schema information. 

There are two relationship perspectives. The "Relationship Table View" displays data in the master-detail style. The "Relationship Tree View" displays master table records as top-level tree nodes. The nodes can be expanded to reveal any level of related detail records. In addition, clicking any node will display the corresponding data in a detail grid.

The "Model Perspective" displays tables and their relationships in ER diagrams. The tables can be from different databases. Users can define master-detail relationships among these tables, and print or save the diagram for future reference.  


The version 1.4 added following features:

(1) Added support for synonyms and CLOB data type.
(2) Added load on demand feature to support large result sets. In query perspective and relationship table view, a selection query will only fetch enough rows to populate the data grids. Users can scroll down the grids to fetch more rows if needed. 


The version 1.3 added following features:

(1) Added model perspective to display tables and their relationships in ER diagrams. The tables can be from different databases. Users can define master-detail relationships among these tables, and print or save the diagram for future reference. 


The version 1.2 features are:


(1) Support any JDBC compatible databases. 

(2) Allow users to specify JDBC drivers at run-time, and provide wizards to help setup JDBC connections. Easy to install, and easy to setup. 

(3) SQL editor with syntax highlighting based on currently connected databases. 

(4) SQL edtior allows users to execute SQL queries asynchronously. Users can cancel the execution by click the "Cancel" button or just close the SQL Editor. 

(5) Schema perspective displays the table schema information, including column definitions, primary key, indexes, and foreign keys. 

(6) Relationship table view displays the related data in the master-detail style, with master table data shown in the top grid, and all related detail table data in a list of bottom grids. 

(7) Relationship tree view displays the master table records as top-level tree nodes, and the related detail records as child nodes. Click any of these tree nodes will display the corresponding record data in a detail grid.

(8) Allow users to insert, edit, and delete records in the master and detail grids of the relationship table view and relationship tree view. 

(9) Allow users to define master-detail relationships even between tables in different databases. This enables the relationship table view and relationship tree view to display data relationships between tables in different databases or without pre-defined foreign keys.

----------

